# OPC Evangelism 'Booklet'



## Casey (Mar 27, 2007)

There was an evangelism booklet discussing the merits of various forms of evangelism in given contexts (such as street preaching, door-to-door, etc.) that was on the old _opc.org_. Now I can't find it -- does anyone know where that's gone, or have a copy saved? Thanks!


----------



## Casey (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Hungus (Mar 27, 2007)

do you mean "Biblical Evangelism Today: A Symposium"? if so you can still find it via archive.org: http://web.archive.org/web/20050404135550/www.opc.org/chm/BEToday.html


----------



## Casey (Mar 27, 2007)

Hungus said:


> do you mean "Biblical Evangelism Today: A Symposium"? if so you can still find it via archive.org: http://web.archive.org/web/20050404135550/www.opc.org/chm/BEToday.html


Thank you, thank you -- yes, that's it!


----------



## Hungus (Mar 28, 2007)

NP Sir. Glad I could be of use to someone this week.


----------

